# לגחגח/גיחגוח



## airelibre

Do these words mean anything? I'm sorry I can't remember the context. It wasn't לגחך/גיחוך.


----------



## ystab

לגחגח - to bunt (hit someone/something with the head) repetitiously.


----------



## airelibre

I don't think I've heard the word "bunt" before.  Is it exactly the same as "headbutt"?

Also, I found the context, how would you interpret:

זה סתם נפלט לה הגיחגוח
?


----------



## ystab

Neither have I . I tried to look for the best word in the dictionary. I guess headbutt would fit.

I'd say it is an expression I don't understand.

Also, from a quick search on the web, I see many people use this verb as "giggle", maybe from the words גיחי גיחי (ha ha). So maybe this is what you are looking for.


----------



## airelibre

Ah, actually it probably was giggle in this situation. Someone sniggered without meaning to, the other person must have been trying to cover for them.


----------



## Tararam

It's a colloquial mispronunciation of לגחך.  
גיחגך/גיחגוך

Possibly because it's easier to pronounce "גח" twice than the double /x/.


----------



## airelibre

ystab said:


> לגחגח - to bunt (hit someone/something with the head) repetitiously.



After an internet search, I see the meaning of "giggle" is very common. What dictionary had לגחגח as "to bunt"? Is that still a valid meaning, and is it rare?


----------



## ystab

Even Shoshan. It gives an example from the writings of Avraham Shlonsky. I think most people would agree that this meaning is obsolete.


----------



## airelibre

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Manedwolf

Well, I rarely hear this word in Israel.

"לגחגח" is Onomatopoeic slang word for:
לגחך
"to gurgle" (לגרגר)
The action you do in order to spit out phlegm (like making the sound of deep guttural ח)

I'd say that the first usage has disappeared, but you might hear sombody telling you "לגחגח" in the other meanings (תגחגח).

It's surely not for "to bunt", which is "לנגח" or "לתת נגחה" (to headbutt).


----------



## airelibre

Thanks for the input, could you take a look at my unresolved questions in this thread:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2735226


----------

